# Simulación de un display para Multisim 9



## Reorx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hace días, trabajando en un proyecto de simulación necesite un display de 7 segmentos. Pero no sé cómo hacer que funcione. Por mucho que envié corriente a sus entradas no consigo que de ninguna salida. Pongo el circuito haber si alguien me puede resolver el problema.

Gracias.


----------



## FernandoD (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola,

El display está mal conectado. El ánodo común debe conectarse a VCC, no a tierra (GND) como lo tienes. Por lo tanto las otras terminales (cátodos) se deben conectar a tierra. También es recomendable el uso de resistores en cada terminal del display para limitar la corriente. Típicamente se usan resistores de 330 ohms, aunque depende del tipo de display.

Te anexo el archivo corregido.

Avísame cómo funciona.

Saludos!
Fernando​


----------



## Reorx (Nov 25, 2010)

Funciona a la perfección, muchas gracias


----------

